# WOC: Bloggers' Collection



## Curly1908 (May 30, 2011)

I have never backed up ANYTHING besides foundation, and I'm tempted to buy 2 of Temptalia's eyeshadow shade.  I won't do it though because I know it's going to sell out...but I am soooo tempted.  What's on your list so far?

  	Here's mine:

  	-Jealousy Wakes (Temptalia's seething emerald green with teal and gold pearl)
  	-Caqui (Beauty Maverick's persimmon orange)
  	-Sonoran Rain (The Shades of U's deep coral-red with gold and silver pearl)


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 30, 2011)

I only back up lipstick & lipglosses because those are what I use the most of. 

  	Two of the eyeshadows have my interest

  	Jealouy Wakes (Temptalia)
  	Sparkly Neely Sparkly (BBJ)

  	~~~~ and~~~~

  	ALL the lipglosses !!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (May 31, 2011)

For me, Sonoran Rain, All of My Purple Life and Nitro:Licious2046 look kinda interesting but idk if I'll buy any of them. Need to see swatches and be impressed. I did post a vid of the blogger who created SR. In the video she swatched her lg.   Here it is: http://youtu.be/APKZmr5wKEU


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 31, 2011)

My list so far:
  	Sonoran Rain
  	Sparkly Neely Sparkly
  	Jealousy Wakes

  	bye bye no-buy...lol


----------



## thatssojessy (May 31, 2011)

In order of priority:
  	Jealousy Wakes/All My Purple Life
  	Nitrolicious: 2046
  	Sonoran Rain (depending on swatches)


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 31, 2011)

I can't wait to see a swatch of All My Purple Life!


----------



## 2browneyes (May 31, 2011)

Just paid a visit to Afrobella's blog....she's trying on a purple shade in one of the pics....check it out....  http://www.afrobella.com/2011/05/31/afrobella-for-mac/


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 31, 2011)

if it's the lip color she's wearing in the last pic, I HAVE to have it because it reminds me of my fav lippie Playtime!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 31, 2011)

I think I'll have to add Hocus Pocus to my list.  It looks like it has a little purple to in the background, and I'm a sucker for grey eyeshadows that have different pearls.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 31, 2011)

All My Purple Life and Jealousy Wakes!


----------



## afulton (May 31, 2011)

Here is my list:

*Eyeshadows*


  	Sparkly Neely Sparkly
  	Jealousy Wakes
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Parisian Skies[/FONT]

*[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Lipglasses[/FONT]*
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Evolution Revolution[/FONT]
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Caqui[/FONT]
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Sonoran Rain[/FONT]


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 1, 2011)

All My Purple Life
  	Parisian Skies
  	Jealousy Wakes (maybe)

  	Thats it. Short and sweet


----------



## AnjaNicole (Jun 1, 2011)

Well unfortunately i live in the Bahamas so i wont be able to order anything


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just found out that Hocus Pocus is a Satin.  Uhm, yeah -- that's off the list.  I think I'll add All of My Purple Life even though I'm all purple'd out.


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 2, 2011)

For sure Sparkly Neely Sparkly.

  	I'm tempted to add Hocus Pocus because I have a thing for grey eyeshadows but I'm so afraid it will compare to something I have. Also JW but I'm wondering do I want it because of the hype on here lol I'm not a fan of green eyeshadows. Plus I wouldn't want to get something that someone else could really want and put to better use than me. With the lip products I have to be realistic while I think they are all pretty I know I won't wear any of the colorful shades. So I might just get Evolution Rev. and call it a day. 

  	So my list three so far:
  	-SNS e/s
  	-HP e/s
  	- EV. REV. l/g


----------



## afulton (Jun 5, 2011)

Now that I've seen swatches of "All My Purple Life" it is now on my list.  I am wondering if I need it since i have NARS "Downtown."


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 5, 2011)

afulton said:


> Now that I've seen swatches of "All My Purple Life" it is now on my list.  I am wondering if I need it since i have NARS "Downtown."



 	Now you guys have me curious about NARS Downtown. *runs off to check NARS site*


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 5, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Now you guys have me curious about NARS Downtown. *runs off to check NARS site*


	*runs to the NARS site with you* lol!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 5, 2011)

If you don't have Downtown by Nars. You NEED it. It is incredible. Easily one of their best glosses. I'm not saying it's a dupe for AMPL because it' not, but I love it so much that I feel like I don't need another purple gloss.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 5, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> If you don't have Downtown by Nars. You NEED it. It is incredible. Easily one of their best glosses. I'm not saying it's a dupe for AMPL because it' not, but I love it so much that I feel like I don't need another purple gloss.



 	Somehow I have Downtown and Bloodwork coming to me. You sneaky enablers.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely co-signing on the NARS Downtown...that thing stays in my purse at all times!

  	In terms of this collection, definitely Jealousy Wakes and I might check out Sonoran Rain just cause I love her blog.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 7, 2011)

YEs very pretty I have it as well. . .that was my first . . . .. . . NARS lipgloss that is. . hahaha !!!



Notorious19 said:


> Definitely co-signing on the NARS Downtown...that thing stays in my purse at all times!
> 
> In terms of this collection, definitely Jealousy Wakes and I might check out Sonoran Rain just cause I love her blog.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 7, 2011)

getting Parisian Skies, All of My Purple Life and jealously Wakes.   That's it!  Last haul for awhile, semi precious looks meh to me


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 7, 2011)

[quote name="sss215" url="/forum/thread/175438/woc-bloggers-collection#post_2127462"]	getting Parisian Skies, All of My Purple Life and jealously Wakes.   That's it!  Last haul for awhile, semi precious looks meh to me 
[/quote]  I'm with you on Semi Precious. I was only interested in the lip products and a brush or two. However, I don't need anymore brushes and these new ones don't seem innovative. Also, I have so many lip products that I have to think of what to wear. I know I've gone to far. So, I'm passing unless something looks AMAZING.   I'm getting Jealousy Wakes, Sonoran Rain and Caqui.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 8, 2011)

Im skipping the eyeshadows and just getting 2-3 lipglosses


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 12, 2011)

My list consists of:
  	Jealousy wakes
  	SR
  	and all my purple life...

  	I put myself on an eyeshadow purchase no-buy unless their one of a kind and undupable...JW is the only shadow that i feel meets those criteria.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 12, 2011)

*I'm definitely going with:*
*Hocus Pocus *(she said the silver has a purple hue to it on darker skinned ladies...heck yeah I'm getting this!)
*Sonoran Rain *(please be the HG red/coral/orange I've been looking for all my life)
*All My Purple Life *(I have nothing like it, and I <3 Prince!)

*I'm on the fence about:*
*Jealousy Wakes *(pretty emerald green, unsure though how it'd look on me. I never want to _work_ at making a color _work_ on me.)
*Sparkle Neely Sparkle* (I'm always down for another brown, but the swatch I've seen doesn't look like anything I don't already have)

*I'm leaving be:*
*Caqui (*afraid it'll disappoint like Hibiscus)
*Nitro 2046* (doesn't look unique)
*Evolution Revolution *(I adore my fellow crazy cat lady, but this color just seems so..._meh_ to me)


----------



## meika79 (Jun 12, 2011)

Al My Purple Life
  	Sparkle Neely Sparkle
  	and Jealousy Wakes


----------



## afulton (Jun 17, 2011)

Now that swatches are up my list has changed:

  	Revolution Evolution l/g
  	Sonorian Rain l/g

  	Jealousy Wakes e/s
  	Hocus Pocus e/s

  	 	Sparkly Neely Sparkly e/s


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 17, 2011)

My list . . .

  	AMPL l/g
  	Nitro 2046 l/g
  	SR l/g
  	PS e/s
  	JW e/s


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 17, 2011)

My list just shifted a tiny bit

  	AMPL
  	Caqui
  	HP


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 17, 2011)

Dang this wasnt even an hour yet . . .. .  revision

  	AMPL
  	Nitro
  	SR
  	HP
*maybe JW , trying to shake this shadow off leg* !!!



BeautyByLele said:


> My list . . .
> 
> AMPL l/g
> Nitro 2046 l/g
> ...


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 17, 2011)

Surprisingly Sonoran Rain has jumped off of my list, and Parisian Skies has jumped on!  I keep going back and forth on Hocus Pocus so I guess I'll leave that out.

  	-Parisian Skies
  	-Caqui
  	-JW


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm digging AMPL and HP.  It vexes me that HP is a satin, but it swatched so beautifully, I'm willing to make an exception and hope for the best!  I wonder how the various eyeshadow finishes were decided upon?  Did the blogger who created it specify the finish she wanted, or did MAC decide?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 18, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I wonder how the various eyeshadow finishes were decided upon?  Did the blogger who created it specify the finish she wanted, or did MAC decide?


	I would think that the bloggers could specify the finish.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 18, 2011)

That was my thinking too, Mac-Guy, but then I was kind of like, who would knowingly request a satin finish, hee hee! Just kidding, I realize that not everyone loathes satin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Mac-Guy said:


> I would think that the bloggers could specify the finish.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've decided on Cauqi, Hocus Pocus and Jealousy Wakes. I can leave Sonoran Rain behind.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 18, 2011)

I wonder how Jealousy Wakes compares to Cool Heat.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 18, 2011)

I would think that there would really be no comparison at all, since Cool Heat is very bluish teal, and JW is emerald green.




Copperhead said:


> I wonder how Jealousy Wakes compares to Cool Heat.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I've got a final list.. Hocus Pocus, Jealousy Wakes, and AMPL x 2 ^_^


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks. I have JW and All My Purple Life Lipglass on my list.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 19, 2011)

i want more than i orignally expected. 

  	on the 21st

  	AMPL
  	JW
  	Caqui

  	maybe later 

  	Hocus Pocus
  	SNS
  	Nitro:licious 2046


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 19, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I wonder how Jealousy Wakes compares to Cool Heat.



 	Temptalia has comparison swatches with Cool Heat included.  Of the shades she swatched CH is the closest to JW but it is more teal while JW is more green.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 19, 2011)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Temptalia has comparison swatches with Cool Heat included.  Of the shades she swatched CH is the closest to JW but it is more teal while JW is more green.


  	Thanks Twinkle_Twinkle!


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well...my list has been updated to the following: Jealousy Wakes, Hocus Pocus, Somoran Rain, All of My Purple Life, and Evolution Revolution. I don't mind getting all of these things since I've been pretty underwhelmed with MAC all of 2011 and my last major haul was Venomous Villians. I just want the collection to hurry up and hit the website!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 20, 2011)

My list:

  	Jealousy Wakes E/s (I believe this color is going to be so pretty on brown skin babes...I cant wait to wear it on the lid in a smokey kinda look)
  	Hocus Pocus (gorgeous on darker skin and it does have a purplish undertone in the swatch...I was scared it was going to be similar to smoke and diamonds but there is a difference...I think I will reach for this often! )
	All of my purple life l/g (Purple is my color...i look forward to putting this on top of go for it lipstick, or layering it with funtabulous dazzleglass)
	Sonoran Rain l/g (I think this is just a gorgeous color and like nothing I have ever seen before. I love the gold shimmer.)


  	Still thinking about Caqui l/g but I decided to chose between it and Sonoran Rain and I love the shimmer of Sonoran Rain.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 20, 2011)

The products are now online ladies! Just select your items from the drop down menus. Temptalia also has a free shipping code.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jun 21, 2011)

I got Sonoran Rain, Evolution Revolution and Hocus Pocus... I think I may regret not getting All of My Purple Life.


----------



## amber815 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got Jealousy Wakes, Sonoran Rain, Hocus Pocus, and All of My Purple Life. They snatched my money, I better not get a cancellation or backorder notice lol.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 21, 2011)

Alright, I finnaly was able to add to cart and got AMPL and JW.

I'm hoping that maybe I can go back sometime later and get Caqui... I forget where I saw it but it was nice; unfortunately, I'd already made out my beauty budget for the month, and I think 4 polishes, moisturizer, a lippie and a shadow are enough. My birthday is the first week in July, so I know I'll either be splurigng or getting splurged on, so hopefully I can double dip into the collection for what I missed this time, and maybe get backups *crosses fingers*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 21, 2011)

This was a new experience for me. I usually buy my goodies from the ProStore at least  a week before the offical launch. I came home this morning to find everything listed as Coming Soon. I went to sleep and when checked the site again around 2:30pm EST the items weren't even on the site. Finally at 3:08pm I check this site and I see that it's live again. I jumped on and then ordered my 3 itmes. I got JW, AMPL and Cacqui. So far things appear to be going swimingly as I have an order confirmation. I just hope I get my items as I asked for 2nd day shipping. Whew talk about a virtual work out. I really hope the items don't disappoint.


----------



## projectdanielle (Jun 21, 2011)

I ordered Jealously Wakes and Sonoran Rain.  Still debating All My Purple Life and Nitrolicious.  I need to see Caqui in better swatches.  Hocus Pocus is the only other thing that caught my eye but I have some similar mineral shadows.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 21, 2011)

A U.S blogger ordered me All My Purple Life and Caqui to include in our international swap. I'm happy!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 21, 2011)

I scored HP, JW and AMPL last night.  I received an order confirmation email, just hope everything is cool.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jun 21, 2011)

Just went back and ordered AMPL... Had to support Afrobella. I love her


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 21, 2011)

Placed my order!

  	Even though I still haven't played with my stuff from Surf Baby that's been sitting on the counter for weeks...


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 21, 2011)

The AMPL looks soooo good on Afrobella! OMG! It's layered over an OCC Lip tar but it's sooo pretty! I can't wait til mine arrives.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 21, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> The AMPL looks soooo good on Afrobella! OMG! It's layered over an OCC Lip tar but it's sooo pretty! I can't wait til mine arrives.


 
	Someone speculated it was Plum lip tar underneath my vote goes to Hoochi.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 21, 2011)

Welp ladies, JW is sold out! Glad I was able to slide in there, LOL


----------



## amber815 (Jun 21, 2011)

[quote name="DILLIGAF" url="/forum/thread/175438/woc-bloggers-collection/30#post_2132643"]



Someone speculated it was Plum lip tar underneath my vote goes to Hoochi.
 
[/quote]  That's exactly what I will be putting under it when it arrives!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was reading Afrobella's post on AMPL and she mentioned the color will look good on brown lips.  My top lip is brown so I am really interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 22, 2011)

Just  Afrobella's gloss--I've never even heard of her before now.
  	I know temptalia and know the chick with the mole exists but w/e with them and their products.

  	The most unique thing you think MAC would have made perm or  re-promoted 5 times over by now, this single black blogger selected had to tell them to make.


----------



## Sass (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm kinda glad JW is sold out cuz I was only going to buy it cuz it's a hot item, but i've been on a neutral kick lately and really wanted Hocus Pocus and Sparkley Neely (looks like a nice crease color for me).  I wish there were some lipsticks in this collection instead of just lipglasses. I don't like MAC lipglasses like that.  Oh well.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 22, 2011)

"the chick with the mole" made me giggle like a fool in my office. rofl!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 22, 2011)

I ordered late Monday night and got shipment confirmation (standard shipping) this morning. Hurry up UPS!!


----------



## amber815 (Jun 22, 2011)

I got my tracking number today too! It would be great if it got here before the weekend.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 22, 2011)

Did you follow the tracking number?  Mine says it will be delivered by end of day on Friday.




amber815 said:


> I got my tracking number today too! It would be great if it got here before the weekend.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 22, 2011)

I knew about Afrobella because I am a natural girl and she is WELL KNOWN in the natural hair circles. Temptalia ... well everyone knows her. Aileen I also knew and Karen as well. The other ladies are new to me. I see it as just an expansion of my blogosphere.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 22, 2011)

I know other girls with yellow undertones in their skin were wondering how Jealousy Wakes and Surf USA compare. I am what my grandma calls High Yella and I still see a difference, my yellow undertones are really strong and JW is more Green and SUSA is more Blue/Teal. Here are some swatches:



*Jealousy Wakes vs Surf USA Comparison Swatches*







  	Taken Indoors 
  	From Left to Right: *Jealousy Wakes, Surf USA*








  	Taken Outdoors 
  	From Left to Right: *Jealousy Wakes, Surf USA*


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm so bummed that Jealousy Wakes sold out so quickly!  Especially seeing as I had it in my cart the first time the collection appeared online.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 22, 2011)

thank you so much for this! I also have yellow undertones, and your swatches have made me happy that I purchased JW after all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






m0rg3nst3rn said:


> I know other girls with yellow undertones in their skin were wondering how Jealousy Wakes and Surf USA compare. I am what my grandma calls High Yella and I still see a difference, my yellow undertones are really strong and JW is more Green and SUSA is more Blue/Teal. Here are some swatches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 23, 2011)

Anymore swatches on brown skin ???!!!!?????


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 23, 2011)

If you're NW50, you NEED Caqui.  It's actually a staple color.  The orange looks eerily natural/neutral on chocolate skin.


----------



## amber815 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine came today!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine will be here tomorrow!!!!


----------



## amber815 (Jun 23, 2011)

All of my purple life seems pretty dark on me (NC43/44)...real vampy. It's a gorgeous color though. What can I put under it to brighten it a bit?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine will be here...next Tuesday -___-


----------



## amber815 (Jun 23, 2011)

Here are some swatches


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 23, 2011)

thank you so much for the swatches Amber! looks like I'll need to order my backup of AMPL now... *goes off to order*


----------



## amber815 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOuld you wear anything under AMPL? It seemed kinda vampy on me. I guess I'm just not used to seeing dark lip colors on me.


UrbanSweetheart said:


> thank you so much for the swatches Amber! looks like I'll need to order my backup of AMPL now... *goes off to order*


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 23, 2011)

I actually like the vampy look lol! I plan on wearing it alone, or over my CoverGirl lip perfection l/s in Divine, OR over Mac's Playtime l/s. Maybe wearing it over a lighter lip pencil might help? I'm not sure. I don't own a light purple lippie so I won't be able to layer it over that. I'll experiment as soon as I get it!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 23, 2011)

Just placed my order ya'll  . . . couldnt wait for more swatches . . LoL 

  	AMPL l/g
  	Nitrolicious l/g
  	HP e/s


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 23, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> Just placed my order ya'll  . . . couldnt wait for more swatches . . LoL
> 
> AMPL l/g
> Nitrolicious l/g
> HP e/s


  	I also ordered AMPL & HP! I'm even thinking about getting a backup of AMPL


----------



## amber815 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am going to try it with OCC Hoochie lip tar and MAC Playtime

  	ETA: excuse the goofy face. This is AMPL and playtime


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 23, 2011)

amber815 said:


> I am going to try it with OCC Hoochie lip tar and MAC Playtime
> 
> ETA: excuse the goofy face. This is AMPL and playtime


	I think that looks good on you!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 23, 2011)

AMPL looks perfect on you! It honestly doesn't even look like you should make it lighter. it looks great the way it is ;D



amber815 said:


> I am going to try it with OCC Hoochie lip tar and MAC Playtime
> 
> ETA: excuse the goofy face. This is AMPL and playtime


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 23, 2011)

AMBER- I think this color looks good on you!!!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 24, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> thank you so much for the swatches Amber! looks like I'll need to order my backup of AMPL now... *goes off to order*



 	me too.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't wait to get my AMPL so I can experiment... How do you ladies think it would look over Girl About Town?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 24, 2011)

Whoa, I didn't think of that! I got mine while i was on my way out the door, so I only tried it with my purple-y colors: MAC Violetta, NYX Pandora, and Milani Lavish. I liked it over all of them, I'll try it over GAT when I get home!


MissTiffany2U said:


> I can't wait to get my AMPL so I can experiment... How do you ladies think it would look over Girl About Town?


----------



## 0missjones (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got mine and I love how it looks alone. Imma a purple addict, but I believe it will be a great fall/winter color. I also have CG Divine so I'll try it over that and Violetta and some purple liners.



UrbanSweetheart said:


> I actually like the vampy look lol! I plan on wearing it alone, or over my CoverGirl lip perfection l/s in Divine, OR over Mac's Playtime l/s. Maybe wearing it over a lighter lip pencil might help? I'm not sure. I don't own a light purple lippie so I won't be able to layer it over that. I'll experiment as soon as I get it!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 24, 2011)

UPS just showed up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I only ordered Jealousy Wakes e/s and All Of My Purple Life l/g and they're both so very pretty. Well done ladies!

  	I haven't applied it to my eyes yet but Jealousy Wakes on the back of my hands looks more like a teal green rather than an emerald green. You know how there's teal greens and teal blues? Well this is pulling teal green so far on me. Still very pretty though.


----------



## amber815 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate it because I was really unsure about it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2011)

All that anticipation and my package was already here sitting in the inner doorway waiting for me to bring it inside. I got it tore it open and immediately tried on AMPL. LOVE! Like someone else mentioned it will be a perfect fall/winter color. I'm going to try it over OCC Hoochie Lip Tar and some of the other purple lipsticks you ladies have suggested. Next up was Caqui. DEAD! If you don't have this color please go out and get it. If you are orange/coral obsessed you need this one in your collections! Its a perfect shade of orangy coral that gets more orange the more you put on. Does that make sense? This will be a staple for me. I also like that its a cream formula with no shimmer or sparkle at all. I've not even gotten to the eyeshadows yet. I was so excited about the lipglasses that I had to stop everything and rave about them.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 24, 2011)

some swatches!  

http://silverlipsbeauty.com/mac-bloggers-obsession-collection-review-swatches-photos/


----------



## sss215 (Jun 24, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> UPS just showed up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Its doing that on me, pulling teal green, its cool cause i am have a green paint pot i can use with it. I'm also to use this with sassy grass.  its a win for me because i have nothing like it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2011)

Same here Jealousy Wakes pulls more teal than green for me. But again I love greens and teals. So I will make this work. Now Hocus Pocus...just positively lovely. I can see myself getting some great use out of this color. Its a beautiful sooty grey with a silver pearl that reads as a lovely sheen to me. I can see this color doing work as part of my favored smokey looks.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 24, 2011)

That swatch of Caqui . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I should have ordered it,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope its around for a lil bit, I reached my beauty budget for the month of June


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 24, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> That swatch of Caqui . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm feeling the same way. Caqui is gorgeous. I wish I'd ordered it too.


----------



## projectdanielle (Jun 24, 2011)

I got my Sonoran Rain and Jealousy Wakes today.  I agree Jealously Wakes pulls a little bluer than I expected.  Here's pics of the Sonoran Rain.


----------



## afulton (Jun 25, 2011)

Gorgeous on you!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






projectdanielle said:


> I got my Sonoran Rain and Jealousy Wakes today.  I agree Jealously Wakes pulls a little bluer than I expected.  Here's pics of the Sonoran Rain.


----------



## thatssojessy (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, good to know that Jealousy Wakes didn't just pull bluer on me too. I should have ordered Hocus Pocus when I had the chance :-/


----------



## projectdanielle (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you!!!

  	I did a quick face using the Jealousy Wakes and the Sonoran Rain today. My application is a little messy because I was in a rush.  I tried to pair the Jealously Wakes with NYX Eyeshadow in Oro to make it pop a bit more green.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 25, 2011)

I picked up JW and SR as well...here are my swatches...

  	Caqui is so gorgeous...I wanted to grab it but I have so many orange lips that I could not justify the purchase...


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 25, 2011)

After seeing swatches of Hocus Pocus...I am hoping that I can get my hands on it eventually....MAC Please restock!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 25, 2011)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> After seeing swatches of Hocus Pocus...I am hoping that I can get my hands on it eventually....MAC Please restock!


 
	i feel the same way


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 25, 2011)

Been wearing Hocus Pocus all day its truly a great shadow for women of color!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 25, 2011)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I'm wearing it today in the crease and outer V, with Prance on the lid and Vex to highlight.  So pretty!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 25, 2011)

I wore Hocus Pocus on the lid and Dalliance in the crease. I really love dark colors on the lid. HP is effortless. I felt torn as to which shadow I'd wear today: HP or Jealousy Wakes, but HP won today. I'm going to be wearing these two a lot. Thankfully, JW is green on me and there's little to no fallout. I also wore Caqui gloss today and it's a must for all WOC.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ ahhh shontay you're making me impatient with Mac's slow shipping to Cali >_< lol! I have JW on it's way, and I'm so happy to learn that it's pulling green on basically everyone. I was afraid that it'd be too much like Surf USA, but that doesn't seem to be the case. YAY!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 25, 2011)

the pair of JW and SR looks lovely on you!


projectdanielle said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I did a quick face using the Jealousy Wakes and the Sonoran Rain today. My application is a little messy because I was in a rush.  I tried to pair the Jealously Wakes with NYX Eyeshadow in Oro to make it pop a bit more green.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 25, 2011)

[quote name="UrbanSweetheart" url="/forum/thread/175438/woc-bloggers-collection/90#post_2134490"]	^^ ahhh shontay you're making me impatient with Mac's slow shipping to Cali >_< lol! I have JW on it's way, and I'm so happy to learn that it's pulling green on basically everyone. I was afraid that it'd be too much like Surf USA, but that doesn't seem to be the case. YAY!
[/quote]  I've read a few comments saying that it pulls a little blue on people, but it's not that way for everyone. Hopefully, it will be green on you. I think most importantly, it's not teal. That's what separates it from Surf USA. I definitely prefer JW.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 25, 2011)

^^^ yea, I'm hoping for green & not blue too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you saying you prefer JW is seriously building the anticipation!!


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 25, 2011)

I was getting ready to take my makeup off and decided to snap a quick picture. This is SNS on the lid and HP in the outer V. It's not as vibrate because I applied at 5am this morning and I just got home about an hour ago. So it lasted basically all day. Sorry if I look tired long day at work. I reapplied ER for the picture.


----------



## projectdanielle (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## projectdanielle (Jun 25, 2011)

kimbunney said:


> I was getting ready to take my makeup off and decided to snap a quick picture. This is SNS on the lid and HP in the outer V. It's not as vibrate because I applied at 5am this morning and I just got home about an hour ago. So it lasted basically all day. Sorry if I look tired long day at work. I reapplied ER for the picture.


	This is really pretty and I love the ER on you!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 25, 2011)

you look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I love SNS on you.
  	How are you liking ER so far?



kimbunney said:


> I was getting ready to take my makeup off and decided to snap a quick picture. This is SNS on the lid and HP in the outer V. It's not as vibrate because I applied at 5am this morning and I just got home about an hour ago. So it lasted basically all day. Sorry if I look tired long day at work. I reapplied ER for the picture.


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 25, 2011)

@Projectdanielle Thanks!! I'm loving SR on you. Its so tempting to go back and buy more lippies but I know I wouldn't put them on but once lol 

  	@UrbanSweetheart I'm loving ER so much! It was what I dreamed. Nice hint of a little pink to make my natural lips pop. I picture myself going thru it too fast, so I might go back and buy two this coming week. One for my mom because she loves it too. It's just something easy you don't have to think with when putting it on.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 26, 2011)

I just did a video of my haul of the collection and I am wearing JW and sonoran rain in the video if you want to see what it looks like on an NC50...doesnt pull blue at all on me. very true green and I love it. I did not take any still photos but here isthe video:


----------



## Bach (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the vid, bobbiedoll. You look beautiful;! JW looks great on you. It definitely does look green, perhaps cos you're NC as oppose to NW? Sonoran Rain looks lovely too. Thanks for the swatches. Oh and I love your hair lol.

  	Btw in your sig, the link is coming up youtube.com*e *so I was getting an error message until I finally noticed itand removed the "e". Just letting you know.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2011)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I just did a video of my haul of the collection and I am wearing JW and sonoran rain in the video if you want to see what it looks like on an NC50...doesnt pull blue at all on me. very true green and I love it. I did not take any still photos but here isthe video:


	JW looks great on you! I hope it looks like that on my lids once I try it.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jun 27, 2011)

Ladies... I got my All of My Purple Life today. And I love it already. Alone, it's a little too dark and vampy but I layered it with Girl About Town lipstick... LOVE it! I also tried it with Just Add Colour lipglass... LOVE it! I think Afrobella really did a great job on this color.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 27, 2011)

Yay !!!! Tomorrow I get my first order (AMPL, Nitro & HP) cant wait.  Annnnnnd then on Friday I get Caqui !!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 27, 2011)

me tooo!!! I'll be getting JW, HP, and AMPL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BeautyByLele said:


> Yay !!!! Tomorrow I get my first order (AMPL, Nitro & HP) cant wait.  Annnnnnd then on Friday I get Caqui !!!


----------



## honybr (Jun 28, 2011)

Y'all are killing me with the Caqui.  I really don't need to put in a fourth order.  I had my original (AMPL, JW, HP, & SNS) and then immediately had to order a back up of AMPL.  While one wouldn't think this would be so unique it really is.  Then I had to order Nitro because the pictures were killing me and I had to own.  Now I'm really debating Caqui.  Must be strong and hold out for Glam Gloss.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 28, 2011)

^^^ I ordered a backup of AMPL too, and I haven't even seen it in person yet....


----------



## meika79 (Jun 28, 2011)

I definitely need to order a back up of Caqui.  I wore it 2 days in a row and got compliments.


----------



## amber815 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! I was trying to think of a way to lighten it up a bit. I kind of liked it dark but I'm not used to wearing such dark lippies.  [quote name="MissTiffany2U" url="/forum/thread/175438/woc-bloggers-collection/120#post_2135287"]Ladies... I got my All of My Purple Life today. And I love it already. Alone, it's a little too dark and vampy but I layered it with Girl About Town lipstick... LOVE it! I also tried it with Just Add Colour lipglass... LOVE it! I think Afrobella really did a great job on this color. 
[/quote]


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2011)

honybr said:


> Y'all are killing me with the Caqui.  I really don't need to put in a fourth order.  I had my original (AMPL, JW, HP, & SNS) and then immediately had to order a back up of AMPL.  While one wouldn't think this would be so unique it really is.  Then I had to order Nitro because the pictures were killing me and I had to own.  Now I'm really debating Caqui.  Must be strong and hold out for Glam Gloss.


 
	Dew et!!! Dew et nao!!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 28, 2011)

[quote name="honybr" url="/forum/thread/175438/woc-bloggers-collection/120#post_2135547"]	Y'all are killing me with the Caqui.  I really don't need to put in a fourth order.  I had my original (AMPL, JW, HP, & SNS) and then immediately had to order a back up of AMPL.  While one wouldn't think this would be so unique it really is.  Then I had to order Nitro because the pictures were killing me and I had to own.  Now I'm really debating Caqui.  Must be strong and hold out for Glam Gloss.
[/quote]  GET IT NOW! :getyou:


----------



## lexielex (Jun 28, 2011)

I skipped the shadows, wanted Jealousy Wakes but it was sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  	I did pick up Caqui and Evolution Revolution and I must say I freaking love the color of Caqui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It's beautiful!


----------



## Bach (Jun 29, 2011)

According to Temptalia Mac is gonna release more of the Blogger's products. we'll see.


----------



## lexielex (Jul 1, 2011)

I took a few pics so you could see how lovely caqui is and evolution revolution paired with full speed sheen supreme.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 2, 2011)

Bach said:


> According to Temptalia Mac is gonna release more of the Blogger's products. we'll see.


  	I really hope they do! I neeeed a backup of HP. NEED.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 2, 2011)

aahhhhh Caqui is so pretty! Hmmm..do I really need to make a fourth order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 decisions, decisions....lol


lexielex said:


> I took a few pics so you could see how lovely caqui is and evolution revolution paired with full speed sheen supreme.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2011)

Mines got delayed so I wont get it till Tuesday...  UGH !!! I do agree Caqui looks good on you !!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 2, 2011)

My sister's computer has been down for the last 3 weeks. Somehow I convinced her to order Caqui on her phone! By on her phone I don't mean with a phone call. I made her use her phone as a browser. I told ya'll I was on a mission!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got my Caqui delivered and I ripped the box open... LOVE IT !! Im glad I listened to you guys and ordered it, thanks !!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks! I am hoping that HP comes back...after reading the thread I feel like i need it! lol


Copperhead said:


> JW looks great on you! I hope it looks like that on my lids once I try it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 5, 2011)

ooo..Thanks ill fix that!


Bach said:


> Thanks for the vid, bobbiedoll. You look beautiful;! JW looks great on you. It definitely does look green, perhaps cos you're NC as oppose to NW? Sonoran Rain looks lovely too. Thanks for the swatches. Oh and I love your hair lol.
> 
> Btw in your sig, the link is coming up youtube.com*e *so I was getting an error message until I finally noticed itand removed the "e". Just letting you know.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 5, 2011)

I wore JW to a family reunion on Saturday and while it wasn't as 'green' on my lids as I wanted, it was still very pretty. I like it a lot.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oddly enough, Evolution Revolution has ended up being my favorite product...I've been wearing it everyday. Well, I guess that means it serves it purpose well since it's an everyday color


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 9, 2011)

i initally ordered AMPL and Sonoran Rain, but then i saw swatches of the other 3 glosses and snatched those up as well. Caqui is amazing, Nitrolicious will take some growing on me because i'm not really a red lips girl...but i'm trying (like i am with high heels), and evolution revolution is awesome too! as far as shadows i got JW but i'm waiting for the restock to get the other 3.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2011)

I bought:
  	-Hocus Pocus
  	-Sparkle Neely Sparkle
  	-Caqui
  	-Sonoran Rain 
  	-Evolution Revolution

  	I still want Jealousy Wakes. Hocus Pocus is the standout for me though.  I was surprised that Evolution Revolution showed up more of a base color than I thought it would.  I thought it would be just clear with some sparkle flecks in it but it is more pale milky pink on me.  Still sheer though.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 26, 2011)

IT'S BACK IN STOCK, LADIES!!


----------



## strawberry1 (Jul 26, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> IT'S BACK IN STOCK, LADIES!!



 	I just placed my order. Now I have everything accept for the parisian skies and nitrolicious. I'm not really interested in those.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ordered Hocus Pocus! so excited!!!


----------



## Kisha (Jul 28, 2011)

I ordered AMPL and Caqui! Thanks ladies for letting me know about the restock!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 28, 2011)

sss215 said:


> Ordered Hocus Pocus! so excited!!!



 	me too!!! I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jul 28, 2011)

I ordered Jealousy Wakes and Sparkle Neely Sparkle yesterday. I wonder if Sparkle Neely Sparkle resembles Brown Script?


----------



## lenchen (Jul 28, 2011)

I ordered Cacqui, Nitrolicious,AMPL, and sparkle neely sparkle. I was luck to get JW after it sold out and it wasn't as green as I expected it to be on me. I thought it would be more like inglot's # 58 eyeshadow oh well..


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 29, 2011)

Is this the 6th week yet? I won't be able to buy anything until next week and I'm a bit worried.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 29, 2011)

BadBadGirl said:


> Is this the 6th week yet? I won't be able to buy anything until next week and I'm a bit worried.


	The stock that is on the site now is probably going to be around until it sells out.  Hardly any of the items lasted for the original 6 weeks.  With the restock, i can't see MAC putting a time frame it, they have weight to move


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 29, 2011)

I am so happy they actually even restocked the items...I was pretty doubtful for a while lol


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 4, 2011)

I see All Of My Purple Life lipglass is sold out again. I grabbed a Hocus Pocus before it's all gone.


----------



## projectdanielle (Aug 5, 2011)

I ordered AMPL and Hocus Pocus.  I had ordered Nitrolicious a few weeks after I got Jealously Wakes and Sonoran Rain.  Haven't had a chance to swatch Hocus Pocus but AMPL is way too purple for me.   Makes me feel like the Joker.  Have to play with this a bit to make it work for me.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 5, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I see All Of My Purple Life lipglass is sold out again. I grabbed a Hocus Pocus before it's all gone.


  	wow, already?! that's crazy. It's a lovely gloss though..one of my new favs!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 6, 2011)

bronzedbeauty18 said:


> I ordered Jealousy Wakes and Sparkle Neely Sparkle yesterday. I wonder if Sparkle Neely Sparkle resembles Brown Script?



 	SNS is cooler and less red than brown script.  The micro-sparkles in SNS make it really special.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 6, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I see All Of My Purple Life lipglass is sold out again. I grabbed a Hocus Pocus before it's all gone.


	not surprised!  AMPL was hotness!  Purple always wins!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 7, 2011)

snatched up all four shadows (gonna have a friend depot them and put into a quad), and grabbed a backup of AMPL...which i'm glad i did because i hear it sold out again.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 7, 2011)

Im disappointed in SNS it doesnt show up on my skin


----------



## afulton (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.  SNS is one of my favorites.  I usually wear it in my crease and some days I wear it as an all over lid color with a highlight color on the brow bone.  I love it so much, I had to get a back up.  You should give it another try... 


BeautyByLele said:


> Im disappointed in SNS it doesnt show up on my skin


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you . .  I will !


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lele, what base do you use? This year, I've switched to the Nars shadow base and it makes all of my shadows show up better.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 7, 2011)

I switch between UDPP and TFSI . Ive never tried Nars shadow base but I am willing to give it a try to see if it will help SNS becuz it is so close to my skintone, it doesnt show up at all !!!


----------



## Hersheykisseslv (Aug 8, 2011)

I ordered some stuff on Tuesday and received them on Saturday. I ordered AMPL and Caqui. I didn't order back ups because I was afraid they would not have worked for me (I have really pigmented lips) and to my surprise they did. Now I want backups but I can only get one for Caqui; but before I run and do so, I am gonna wait to see if they restock AMPL.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 8, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Lele, what base do you use? This year, I've switched to the Nars shadow base and it makes all of my shadows show up better.


  	*ears perk up* better than UDPP?


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with Shontay.  I've been using NARS Shadow base since last year and it knocks UDPP out of the box for me!  It's a little bit more expensive, but worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 8, 2011)

[quote name="UrbanSweetheart" url="/forum/thread/175438/woc-bloggers-collection/150#post_2150328"]

*ears perk up* better than UDPP?
 
 
[/quote]  Honey, yes! 1000x's better. It's silky smooth, colorless, guards against creasing and brings out the best in shadows. You only need a little. I love, love, love it. One of the best make up purchases of my life. The tube looks small and that's why I hesitated. Plus, I love TFSI, but you get a lot of use out of it, still.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 8, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Honey, yes! 1000x's better. It's silky smooth, colorless, guards against creasing and brings out the best in shadows. You only need a little. I love, love, love it. One of the best make up purchases of my life. The tube looks small and that's why I hesitated. Plus, I love TFSI, but you get a lot of use out of it, still.


	say WHAAAAAAT?! Looks like I'll be trying anew primer once I run out of my UDPP  Thanks for the 411 Shontay!


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 8, 2011)

I've gotta get on the NARS Shadow Base love train and testify, because I got a sample of it from Sephora with an order a while back and I was super impressed with it!  I refuse to buy one, what with bottles of both the regular and Eden UD primer potions still in my possession, but the next time I need a shadow primer, you can bet I'm buying the NARS one!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^ geez, now I feel like the only one who hasn't tried it yet! lol!


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 9, 2011)

Seconding the NARS shadow base!!! UDPP and Too Faced Shadow Insurance have not cut it since I found this product. I'm surprised more people aren't on this bandwagon yet...


----------



## honybr (Aug 9, 2011)

Love NARS primer.  It's the only one that really is colorless on me. 

  	Lele - SNS didn't show up on me either when I first got it.  It was so close to my skin tone that when I put it on my husband asked - I thought you were upstairs putting on makeup?  So I tried it over NYX jumbo pencil French Fries since I wanted something cheap and it worked like a charm.  It shows the color and the sparkles but isn't overwhelming.  It's still really neutral but that helped give it that pop.  HTH.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 9, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> I switch between UDPP and TFSI . Ive never tried Nars shadow base but I am willing to give it a try to see if it will help SNS becuz it is so close to my skintone, it doesnt show up at all !!!


  	SNS is so natural looking that its become a warm weather staple for me. Some swipes on the lid a little blending, eyeliner and done.  I think the NARS primer will really be good for you.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2011)

I actually like the doe foot on the Nars primer. I just use that to put it all over my lid and use my finger to blend it out. Well, I don't want to turn this into a Nars appreciation thread :haha:. Yeah, I saw a tutorial by pixiwoo and Nicole did a Cheryl Cole look recently where she used a shadow to line her eyes and then winged it out to make it smokey and had a gold shade on the lids. I've been doing this a lot. It's seriously sexy. I use Hocus Pocus for that since it's so easy to blend. I really love that shadow.


----------

